# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  الأوراق التجارية

## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأول مفهوم الأوراق التجارية
المبحث الأول ماهية الأوراق التجارية
المبحث الثاني الخصائص العامة للأوراق التجارية
الفصل الثاني أنواع الأوراق التجارية
المبحث الأول الكمبيالة
المبحث الثاني السند الإذني
المبحث الثالث الشيك
المبحث الرابع أوجُه الاختلاف، بين الكمبيالة والسند والشيك
المصادر والمراجع 
الفصل الأول
مفهوم الأوراق التجارية 
إن الأوراق التجارية، ليست من اختراع المشرع؛ وإنما اخترعتها البيئة التجارية، وتعارف التجار على استخدامها، إلى جانب النقود، لتسوية ما بينهم من معاملات تجارية. ثم جاءت التشريعات المختلفة، بعد ذلك، لتضمن استخدامها. 
المبحث الأول
ماهية الأوراق التجارية 
أولاً: تعريف الأوراق التجارية 
أوردت القوانين، في كثير من دول العالم، الأحكام الخاصة بالأوراق التجارية، من دون أن تعمل على إيجاد تعريف محدد بها. ويهدف المشرع من ذلك، إلى ترك مجال الاجتهاد واسعاً، أمام الفقه والقضاء، لاختيار التعريف الأكثر ملاءمة، مع إمكانية تطويره، وفقاً لتطورات الأعراف التجارية وعاداتها. 
ويمكن تعريف الأوراق التجارية، من حيث وظيفتها، على أنها صكوك محررة، مستوفية لبيانات معينة، وفقًا لأوضاع، يحددها قانون كل دولة، وتتضمن التزاماً تجارياً بدفع مبلغ نقدي واحد، مستحق الوفاء في تاريخ محدد، مع إمكان نقل الحق، في اقتضائه، من شخص إلى آخر، من طريق التظهير أو المناولة. 
ولقد سعت النظُم القانونية، في مختلف الدول، إلى دعم التعامل بهذه الأوراق وتقويته وحمايته، حتى تحظى بالقبول بين المتعاملين في الأسواق، وتحل محل النقود في الوفاء بالديون. 
وتهدف هذه القوانين، إلى الاقتصاد في استعمال النقود، وتحقيق السرعة في إبرام الصفقات، وتسوية الالتزامات. 


ثانياً: التوحيد الدولي لقانون الورقة التجارية 
تتسم القواعد والقوانين، التي تحكم الورقة التجارية، بالاختلاف والتنازع؛ ما اقتضى توحيدها، ليخضع تداول الأوراق التجارية لقواعد موحدة. 
ولقد بذل فقهاء القانون التجاري، جهوداً كبيرة، في سبيل هذا التوحيد. فكان أول مؤتمر، عقد في لاهاي، عام 1910، وحضره ممثلو 32 دولة، ونجح في وضع مشروع قانون موحد للكمبيالة، والسند الإذني ـ مكوناً من (87 مادة)، ومشروع معاهدة، مكون من (26 مادة). 
وعُرض هذان المشروعان، على الدول، بهدف دراستهما، وإبداء ملاحظاتها عليهما، حتى يمكن الوصول إلى مشروع قانون، تتفق عليه الدول، ليعرض في مؤتمر لاحق. 
ثم انعقد مؤتمر آخر، في لاهاي، عام 1912؛ أمكن التوصل، خلاله، إلى اتفاق مبدئي، على مشروع معاهدة، ومشروع قانون موحد للكمبيالة والسند الإذني، يتلافى الاعتراضات، التي أثارها بعض الدول. 
وبعد انتهاء المؤتمر، عرض مشروع القانون الموحد، على برلمانات الدول، للتصديق عليه. فرفض بعضها قبوله؛ مما أدى إلى فشل مشروع التوحيد. 
وبسبب اندلاع الحرب العالمية الأولى، ركدت فكرة التوحيد. وما إن انتهت الحرب، حتى تجددت المحاولات في سبيل ذلك. 
وقد كُلِّلت جهود التوحيد، بعقد مؤتمر جنيف، في 13 مايو 1930، الذي انتهى إلى توقيع ثلاث معاهدات، في 7 يونيه 1930، من جانب مندوبي 22 دولة. 
المعاهـــدة الأولي 
اشتملت على قانون الكمبيالات والسندات الإذنية. وتعهدت الدول الموقعة، بمقتضاها، إدخال القانون الموحد في تشريعاتها الداخلية. وأرفق بالاتفاقية ملحقان: 
الملحق الأول: يتضمن نصوص القانون الموحد، لقواعد الكمبيالة والسند الإذني. 
الملحق الثاني: خاص بالتحفظات، أي المسائل التي يجوز فيها للتشريعات الوطنية، أن تخرج عن نصوص القانون الموحد. 
المعاهدة الثانية 
تضمنت حلولاً لتنازع القوانين، في بعض مسائل الكمبيالات والسندات الإذنية. 
المعاهدة الثالثة 
تتعلق بضريبة الختم (الدمغة) على الكمبيالات والسندات الإذنية. 
وأعقب هذا المؤتمر، مؤتمر دولي آخر، في جنيف عام 1931، لوضع قانون موحد للشيكات. وقد انتهى إلى الاتفاق على ثلاث معاهدات، أفضت إلى نتائج، تماثل تلك التي أسفر عنها مؤتمر جنيف، عام 1930. ووقع الاتفاقية ممثلو عشرين دولة، في 19 مارس 1931. 

المبحث الثاني
الخصائص العامة للأوراق التجارية 
ورد في المبحث الأول، تعريف الأوراق التجارية، من حيث وظيفتها، بأنها صكوك محررة، مستوفية لبيانات معينة، وفقاً لأوضاع، يحددها قانون كل دولة؛ وتتضمن التزاماً تجارياً بدفع مبلغ نقدي واحد، مستحق الوفاء في تاريخ محدد، مع إمكان نقل الحق في اقتضائه، من شخص إلى آخر، من طريق التظهير أو المناولة. 
لذا، يمكن استخلاص العديد من الخصائص، التي تميز الأوراق التجارية، من خلال التعريف السابق، شكلاً وموضوعاً واستحقاقاً وقابلية للتداول وحماية للدائن. 

أولاً: من حيث الشكل 
استوجبت قوانين الدول الكتابة، لتمثل الشكل، الذي يجب أن تكون عليه الورقة التجارية، أي أن تكون الورقة صكًا مكتوبًا دائمًا؛ وتحديد البيانات، التي تمثل الحد الأدنى، الذي يجب أن تشتمل عليه كل ورقة تجارية. 
أي أن المشرِّع، رسم قوالب محددة، أوجب أن تصاغ الأوراق التجارية وفقًا لها. وشكلية الورقة التجارية، تختلف باختلاف نوعها (كمبيالة أو سند أو شيك). وتستهدف الشكلية تيسير تداول الأوراق التجارية وتشجيعها؛ ذلك لأنها توفر على من سيتلقى الورقة، مشقة البحث والاستقصاء، للتحقق من صلابة الحق المثبت فيها، وخلوّها من العيوب التي تهدره. فشكلية الأوراق التجارية، تجعله يكتفي بمجرد إلقاء نظرة عاجلة على الورقة، ليتأكد أنها اشتملت على جميع البيانات اللازمة لقيمتها. واستوفت بذلك الشكل المطلوب. 
ثانياً: من حيث الموضوع 
يجب أن يكون الحق، الثابت في الورقة التجارية، ممثلاً لمبلغ معين من النقود؛ لذلك، لا تُعَدّ الصكوك، التي يكون موضوعها بضاعة، مثل سندات الشحن ـ أوراقاً تجارية؛ إذ إن حامل هذه الصكوك، لا يطمئن إلى الحصول على مبلغ معين من النقود، في تاريخ محدد، لأنه ربما لا يجد مشترياً للبضاعة؛ وإن وجد فربما لا يدفع الثمن الذي يتوقعه البائع عند شراء البضاعة؛ وذلك لأنها تكون عُرضة لتقلبات الأسعار، في فترة تداولها. 
إضافة إلى ذلك، فإن المبلغ الثابت في الورقة التجارية، يجب أن يكون معيناً (معرّفاً) أو قابلاً للتعيين. أما بالنسبة لميعاد استحقاق الورقة، فقد يكون بمجرد الاطلاع أو مضافاً إلى أجل. 


ثالثاً: من حيث التداول وحماية الدائن 
1. من حيث التداول 
تقوم الأوراق التجارية مقام النقود، في المعاملات. وبذلك، فهي تؤدي الوظيفة نفسها، التي تؤديها النقود، من حيث استخدامها كوسيلة للوفاء بالديون والالتزامات. ولذلك، فإنها لا بدّ من أن تكون ميسرة للتداول بين الأفراد، وأن تكون محاطة بالضمانات، التي تجعل الأفراد يطمئنون إلى قبولها في تعاملهم، كوسيلة للوفاء. 
فإذا كانت الورقة التجارية لحاملها، فإن الحق الثابت فيها، ينتقل إلى الدائن الجديد، بمجرد المناولة، أو تسليم الورقة. 
وإذا كانت الورقة لإذن، أو لأمر شخص معين، فإن الحق الثابت فيها، ينتقل إلى المُظهر إليه، بمجرد كتابة مختصرة على ظهر المحرر، تفيد انتقال هذا الحق إلى شخص آخر، ومستوفية لتوقيع المُظهر. 
2. من حيث حماية الدائن 
تستخدم الورقة التجارية، كوسيلة للائتمان، من طريق تسييلها، أي الحصول على قيمتها نقدًا، قبل حلول ميعاد استحقاقها، وذلك نظير حصول المصارف على نسبة بسيطة من قيمتها. ويعرف ذلك الإجراء بخصم الأوراق التجارية، الذي يمثل وظيفة رئيسية من الوظائف التي تؤديها المصارف. 
ولتحقيق وظيفة الأوراق التجارية، كوسيلة للائتمان، شرّعت القوانين في مختلف الدول، لتحقق للدائن حماية خاصة. فلجأ المشرع إلى الشدة والقسوة في معاملة الملتزمين بالورقة التجارية، قاصداً من ذلك رعاية حقوق الحامل حسن النية. 
رابعاً: من حيث الاستحقاق 
لحلول أوان الحق، الثابت للدائن في الورقة التجارية، فإنه لا بدّ من وجود الورقة التجارية في يد هذا الدائن، الذي يطالب بالوفاء. 
وتكون الورقة التجارية مستحقة الدفع، لدى الاطلاع، أو مضافة إلى أجل، أي بعد فترة محددة من تاريخ تحريرها. 
ويبدو أنه من الصعب تحديد هذا الأجل بمدة معينة؛ إذ إن الأمر في ذلك، راجع إلى ما يجري التعارف عليه، في الأوساط التجارية. ومع ذلك، يرى بعض الشرَّاح، أن الأجل القصير، يراوح بين ثلاثة وستة أشهر. 

الفصل الثاني
أنواع الأوراق التجارية 
ظهر أول شكل من أشكال الأوراق التجارية، في صورة كمبيالة. ثم تنوعت لتشمل السند الإذن والشيك. 
المبحث الأول
الكمبيالة 
الكمبيالة هي محرر مكتوب وفقاً لأوضاع شكلية معينة، تتضمن أمرًا من شخص، يسمى "الساحب"، لشخص آخر، يسمى "المسحوب عليه"، بأن يدفع مبلغًا معينًا من النقود، بمجرد الاطلاع، أو في تاريخ معين، أو قابل للتعيين، لشخص ثالث، يسمي المستفيد، أو "الحامل" . 
وبما أن الكمبيالة، هي أقدم أنواع الأوراق التجارية وأهمها، فلقد اتخذها المشرّع، في العديد من الدول، نموذجاً لسائر الأوراق التجارية الأخرى. 
وسيتناول هذا المبحث الكمبيالة، من حيث تظهيرها، أو شروطها الشكلية والموضوعية، والوفاء بقيمتها وضماناته. 


أولاً: الشروط الشكلية والموضوعية 
1. الشروط الشكلية للكمبيالة 
يشترط لوجود الورقة التجارية، أيّاً كان نوعها، أن تكون مكتوبة في مُحرر، يتضمن توقيع الساحب عليه. فلا توجد الكمبيالة، قانوناً، ما لم تكن ثابتة في محرر، أي صك مكتوب. ولذلك، فإنه لا يجوز إثبات وجود الكمبيالة بأي طريقة أخرى غير الكتابة، أيّاً كانت قوّتها (كالإقرار مثلاً). 
ولا يكفي لنشأة الكمبيالة نشأة "صحيحة"، ثبوتها في محرر، بل يجب أن يشتمل هذا المحرر على بيانات أساسية لتكوينه. وتخلُّف أي من البيانات الشكلية التالية، يترتب عليه عدم القيمة القانونية للورقة، ككمبيالة (أي بطلانها، قانوناً). 
أ. تاريخ التحرير 
يجب أن يتضمن صك الكمبيالة تاريخ إنشائها. ويفيد تحديد تاريخ الإنشاء في عدة أمور؛ إذ على أساسه، يمكن معرفة أهلية الساحب، وقت إنشاء الكمبيالة؛ إضافة إلى أنه قد يفيد في تحديد ميعاد الاستحقاق، في حالة تحديد هذا الأخير، بعد فترة معينة من تاريخ إنشاء الكمبيالة. 
ب. مبلغ الكمبيالة 
إن موضوع الحق، الثابت في أي ورقة تجارية، هو مبلغ من النقود. لذلك، وجب أن يكون هذا المبلغ مبيناً في الكمبيالة، ومحددًا على وجه الدقة. واشتراط ذكر المبلغ بطريقة واضحة، لا لبس فيها، يتفق مع "مبدأ الكفاية الذاتية للورقة التجاريةً"، أي كونها تكفي بذاتها، بمجرد الاطلاع عليها، لتحديد أشخاصها ومضمونها، والمبلغ المعين بها. 
يجب ملاحظة ارتباط المبلغ المدون في الكمبيالة، بفعل الأمر "ادفعوا"، ويسمى "شرط الأمر". فإذا خلا الصك من شرط الأمر، خرج من عداد الأوراق التجارية. والأمر بالدفع، يجب أن يكون قاطعًا في معناه، أي ليس غامضاً أو معلقًا على شرط، كأن يأتي بصيغة: "ادفعوا إلي محمد مبلغًا ....... بعد استلام البضاعة منه". 
ج. اسم المسحوب عليه 
المسحوب عليه، هو الشخص الذي يُصدر إليه الأمر من الساحب، بدفع قيمة الكمبيالة، في الميعاد المحدد بأمر المستفيد. 
وإنشاء الكمبيالة، يفترض وجود علاقة قانونية سابقة، بين الساحب والمسحوب عليه، أصبح نتيجتها دائناً للمسحوب عليه. 
وبناء على ذلك، يصدر الساحب أمرًا للمسحوب عليه، بالوفاء بمبلغ الكمبيالة، في حدود هذه العلاقة القانونية السابقة. وتُعرف هذه العلاقة، التي تمثل أساس التزام المسحوب عليه، قبل الساحب، بـ "مقابل الوفاء". 
ومنذ صدور نظام جنيف الموحد، أصبح جائزاً أن يكون المسحوب عليه هو الساحب نفسه. 
وتفيد هذه الإجازة الشركات الكبرى، صاحبة الفروع المتعددة، في مختلف أنحاء العالم؛ إذ يُمكنُ هذا النظام الفروع من سحب كمبيالات بعضها على بعض، أو على الإدارة العامة، والعكس صحيح. ويجوز أيضاً أن يتعدد المسحوب عليهم؛ إذ إنه يمكن سحب كمبيالة على عدة أشخاص. وليس الهدف من ذلك، أن يتخيّر المستفيد بينهم؛ ولكن إلزامهم بالدفع. 

د. اسم المستفيد 
المستفيد، هو الشخص الذي حُررت من أجله الكمبيالة. وهو يمثل الشخص الدائن في هذا المحرر. ويجب إيضاح اسمه بكل دقة؛ حتى لا يقع خطأ أو لبس في تحديد شخصيته، عند الوفاء له بقيمة الكمبيالة، في ميعاد الاستحقاق. 
ويجوز تحرير الكمبيالة لإذن عدة أشخاص؛ إلاَّ إنه غالباً ما يكون سحب الكمبيالة، لإذن مستفيد واحد. 
ويجوز أيضاً، أن تحرر الكمبيالة لإذن الساحب نفسه، فيكون هو الساحب والمستفيد، في الوقت نفسه. 
ويلجأ الساحب إلى تحرير كمبيالات لإذن نفسه، إذا أراد الاطمئنان إلى قبول المسحوب عليه للصك، قبل أن يطرحه للتداول. وقد يرغب أيضاً من وراء تحرير الكمبيالة لإذنه، في خصمها لدى أحد المصارف، من دون الانتظار حتى ميعاد الاستحقاق، المتفق عليه مع المسحوب عليه. 
هـ. توقيع الساحب 
الساحب هو منشئ الكمبيالة، وهو أول الملتزمين بها. فهو الذي أنشأ التزاماً عليه، قبل المستفيد بدفع مبلغ محدد، إذا لم يقم المسحوب عليه، بقبول صك الكمبيالة، أو بالوفاء به في الميعاد المحدد؛ لذا، فإن توقيع الساحب، من أهم البيانات الإلزامية، التي يجب أن تحتويها الكمبيالة. وجرى العُرف على أن يضع المحرر توقيعه، عادة، أسفل الكمبيالة؛ وهو يُعَدّ قرينة، على التزام الساحب بكل ما تضمنه الصك. 
والتوقيع، يكون كتابة، وهو الغالب؛ كما يجوز أن يكون بختم الساحب الخاص، أو ببصمة إصبعه. 
و. تاريخ الاستحقاق 
يُعَدّ ميعاد الاستحقاق من البيانات الأساسية، في الورقة التجارية عمومًا؛ إذ يحدد على أساسه استحقاق المستفيد لحقه في الورقة. 
كما أنه ابتداء من تاريخ الاستحقاق، يبدأ سريان مواعيد الرجوع على موقعي الكمبيالة، وإقامة الدعوى عليهم. وتتعدد الوسائل التي يحدد بها تاريخ الاستحقاق: 
(1) الاستحقاق في تاريخ معين، وهو الشكل الأكثر شيوعاً، لتحديد ميعاد الاستحقاق، مثل "ادفعوا في يوم السادس من أكتوبر". 
(2) الاستحقاق بعد مدة معينة من تاريخ الكمبيالة: قد تستحق الكمبيالة بعد مدة معينة من تاريخ تحريرها، كأن يذكر في الصك "ادفعوا بعد شهر من تاريخه". 
(3) الاستحقاق لدى الاطلاع : تكون الكمبيالة مستحقة لدى الاطلاع، عندما يذكر فيها "ادفعوا لدى الاطلاع" أو "لدى الطلب" أو "عند التقديم"؛ وتكون بذلك واجبة الدفع، بمجرد تقديمها من جانب المستفيد إلى المسحوب عليه. 
(4) الاستحقاق بعد مدة معينة من الاطلاع : قد تكون الكمبيالة مستحقة الوفاء، بعد مدة معينة من تقديمها إلى المسحوب عليه، من جانب المستفيد. مثال ذلك أن يذكر في الصك "ادفعوا بعد (3 أشهر) من الاطلاع". 
(5) الاستحقاق في يوم مشهور : يجوز أن تكون الكمبيالة مستحقة الدفع في يوم معروف، كيوم عيد أو يوم سوق . مثل أن يقال "ادفعوا في يوم عيد الأضحى"، أو "في يوم رأس السنة الهجرية"، أو "في يوم السوق أو المعرض المشهور". 
ز. مكان الوفــاء 
يجب أن تشتمل الكمبيالة على مكان الاستحقاق، الذي يمثل المحل، الذي يجب أن يجري فيه الدفع. 
ولأن الكمبيالة، ورقة قابلة للتداول، بوسائل التظهير والمناولة، فإنه لا يُعرف من سيكون حامل الكمبيالة الأخير، الذي سيتقدم لاستيفاء قيمتها. لذا، فإن تحديد محل الوفاء، سيمكن حامل الكمبيالة الأخير من الاهتداء إليه. 
على أنه يلاحظ، أن خلوّ الصك من هذا البيان، لا يؤدي إلى بطلانه، كورقة تجارية، ما دام موضحاً فيه موطن المسحوب عليه، إذ يُفترض في هذه الحالة، أن المكان المبين إلى جانب اسم المسحوب عليه، هو موطن المسحوب عليه، ومكان وفاء الكمبيالة أيضًا.

----------

